# Question...



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

We brought home a new chick tonight. She's about two weeks old. We noticed she didn't move around much. When I checked her over, I saw poop caked to the tips of her toe nails. No telling how long it has been there. I got it off, but it was rock hard. Could this be why she was being so calm? I'm going to buy electrolyte stuff tomorrow.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh and she's a Buff Brahma.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I check back on her and moved her to make her walk. She walked to the food and ate, so I'm not as worried now.


----------

